# Changing addresses



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone...Kent here in Cascais

I just bought a place in Cascais and have moved from my rental. Do I go to the Loja to change my address? I hope I do not have to go to financas as there is always a long wait. Thank you for your help.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

kent peterson said:


> Hi everyone...Kent here in Cascais
> 
> I just bought a place in Cascais and have moved from my rental. Do I go to the Loja to change my address? I hope I do not have to go to financas as there is always a long wait. Thank you for your help.


There should be a 'Finanças' booth at your Loja do Cidadão. Address changes for Finanças can be done at any Finanças office.


----------

